# 240SX chassis with a aktima body?



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Would the 240SX chassis fit with the altima body?:idhitit: I would rock that.


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Nobody has any imput on this?


----------



## Altissan (Jan 27, 2007)

i would recommend finding a friend with a 240sx and one with an altima. take some measurements of the wheelbase and the width...you can make it bolt up...you will need a lot of weilding because the botls wouldnt matc exactly. i u would love to see this done...nothing better than a rwd alty. it would take a lot of customizing. if you want just send me a message or just repost....i can take the measurements of my alty...93-97 model


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

yeah, but the thing is that I found out their unibodys. If I was to go through the money and the time it would handle like butt. Hmmm well I have a 95 Altima, Ill look around the junk yards the 240. BTW, Imagine pulling up at a stop light, you rev at an SI civic, they rev back and you start smoking the tires to warm them up and to their surprise your rears are spinning. DAMN! that would be freaky and cool!!!


----------



## acadianbadass (May 28, 2007)

do the bluebird sss limited awd conversion sr20det+5spd awd transaxle etc...


----------



## Lzer0st (Sep 9, 2005)

i had a 240 and an altima..i literally threw away the 240..why..cause i had no papers, nor was i ever going to get them i had dreams for that 240, but they were crushed by the stupid people who lost the papers....newho if you want you tires to spin just get the 240 RWD transmission instead of the WHOLE CHASSISI...or just a rwd..doesnt have to be a 240...


----------



## Altissan (Jan 27, 2007)

it doesnt work that way...there is no room for the drive shaft to fit under the body. the exhaust goes there. but it would be nice.


----------



## Lzer0st (Sep 9, 2005)

Altissan said:


> it doesnt work that way...there is no room for the drive shaft to fit under the body. the exhaust goes there. but it would be nice.



true, but with some modding ANYTHINGS POSSIBLE!!...sounds like a project to me, seen it done before....dont know if it was a 240 driveshaft..but i have seen a RWD u13 altima...


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Yeah, alot of money is needed, and you cpuld reroute the exhaust, but yeah, keep the ideas comming.


----------

